# Carolina Mustard Sauce



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 22, 2018)

Just wanted to share a recipe for a mustard based sauce that I've perfected recently and have been getting pretty good reviews. For those of you in the south, mid west, and west, try it for something a little different. Tastes great on most any Que.
*Carolina Mustard Sauce
from the Oldsmokerdude
*
*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chipotle pepper in adobo, minced
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 teaspoons Worchestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
ground black pepper to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Mix all ingredients well.
For best results, refrigerate in an airtight container overnight to allow the flavors to develop.
To serve, warm in a pot over very low heat and use on grilled meats like pulled pork or chicken.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks,
I'll have to give it a try, anything with Chipotle gets my attention.


----------



## muskyjunky (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for posting that. I am going to try it too.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 22, 2018)

I've been wanting to try a mustard sauce, this looks very nice! I'm a bit shy on the chipotle in adobo though, I've only used a couple times but both were very bitter..maybe the wrong brand or a bad can...putting this on the list to make but will be ready to sub if the adobo is again very bitter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m definitely going to try this as one of my mustard sauce experiments. Thank you sir.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh boy does this look good....I love Mustard based sauces for pork!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. We just got back from a trip to Georgia and ate a BBQ shop in Atlanta that served a peach mustard based sauce that was great. I want to try and replicate it and your recipe looks like a good starting point.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> I've been wanting to try a mustard sauce, this looks very nice! I'm a bit shy on the chipotle in adobo though, I've only used a couple times but both were very bitter..maybe the wrong brand or a bad can...putting this on the list to make but will be ready to sub if the adobo is again very bitter. Thanks for sharing!


Chipotle chiles in adobo sauce is bitter, nothing wrong/bad about it, nature of the beast
I almost always add some sort of sugar, chocolate or fruit juice to counter the bitterness.
The honey, sugar and ketchup in this sauce will make it un-noticeable.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2018)

In this case, an extra Tablespoon .Ketchup could be added with Ground Chipotle added to taste. Saves buying and wasting a can of Chipotles if you don't care for the taste...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2018)

Waste?
Oh man, never waste a can of Chipotles/Adobo since you can make so many delicious dishes out of them.
Plan a menu or three out of one small can.
_Pork, beef or chicken in Chipotle sauce
Chipotle Mac N Cheese
Chipotle rice or potatoes
Chipotle beans
Salsa and queso dip_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Waste?
> Oh man, never waste a can of Chipotles/Adobo since you can make so many delicious dishes out of them.
> Plan a menu or three out of three out of one small can.
> Pork, beef or chicken in Chipotle sauce
> ...



Hey, I'm a fan. I have eaten chipotle sandwiches at 4am, half in the bag. Great stuff! Just offering an alternative to guys that need one...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 23, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hey, I'm a fan. I have eaten chipotle sandwiches at 4am, half in the bag. Great stuff! Just offering an alternative to guys that need one...JJ


Gotcha JJ,  doing the same on this end.

I use powdered chiles sometimes, but dislike how quickly their taste can change if not kept properly.
Though it doesn't stop me from keeping 5-6 different types.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 23, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Chipotle chiles in adobo sauce is bitter, nothing wrong/bad about it, nature of the beast
> I almost always add some sort of sugar, chocolate or fruit juice to counter the bitterness.
> The honey, sugar and ketchup in this sauce will make it nu-noticeable.


Good info, I don't recall the recipies I used them in before having any type of sweet to balance them out so the whole thing was bitter. Guess I'll give them another shot.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Awesome mustard is always good with pork.

Warren


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 23, 2018)

One great thing about Alabama is there are a ton of mustard sauces around.  Usually makes my nose run but I'm always up for trying to make my own.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

You want a real easy one for dipping cheese. Mix dry mustard powder and beer to a dipping sauce consistency.
This is very hot.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (Aug 25, 2018)

Swap out the ACV for Balsamic for a nice change of pace


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2018)

I bookmarked this!
Thanks for posting the recipe!
Al


----------



## David Halcomb (Oct 11, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Just wanted to share a recipe for a mustard based sauce that I've perfected recently and have been getting pretty good reviews. For those of you in the south, mid west, and west, try it for something a little different. Tastes great on most any Que.
> *Carolina Mustard Sauce
> from the Oldsmokerdude*
> 
> ...




Looking around for better mustard sauce recipes and found this one.   Awesome sauce!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks, David. I appreciate it!


----------

